# Mod Rewrite Problem



## oldputz1990 (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich im richtigen Forum bin...
Wenn nicht: Bitte verschieben!


Hier meine htacces datei:


```
RewriteRule     ^([^/.]+)/([^/.]+)/([1-9][0-9]*)/([1-9][0-9]*)/([1-9][0-9]*)/([^/]+)$   ./index2.php?open=$1&section=$2&id=$3&album=$4&seite=$5&pic=$6   [L]

RewriteRule     ^([^/.]+)/([^/.]+)/([1-9][0-9]*)/([1-9][0-9]*)/([1-9][0-9]*)$   ./index2.php?open=$1&section=$2&id=$3&album=$4&seite=$5   [L]

RewriteRule     ^([^/.]+)/([^/.]+)/([1-9][0-9]*)/([1-9][0-9]*)$   ./index2.php?open=$1&section=$2&id=$3&album=$4   [L]

RewriteRule     ^([^/.]+)/([^/.]+)/([1-9][0-9]*)$   ./index2.php?open=$1&section=$2&id=$3   [L]

RewriteRule     ^([^/.]+)/([^/.]+)$                 ./index2.php?open=$1&section=$2   [L]

RewriteRule     ^([^/.]+)$                          ./index2.php?open=$1   [L]
```

Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. 

Geht dass, dass ich zwischen den URL eine Variable weglasse?

Weil wenn ich das so mache:

open/section//album

das ist $id laut isset() gesetzt.

Kann ich das irgentiwe umgehen?


Danke!


----------



## CIX88 (4. Januar 2007)

> Weil wenn ich das so mache:
> open/section//album

Muss erstmal scharf nachdenken wie du das jetzt meinst.
Prüfe $id ob dieser auch einen Wert enthält.


> [1-9][0-9]*
Warum nicht [0-9]+ ?

> [^/.]
Was hat der Punkt für eine Aufgabe in dieser Zeichenklasse ?


----------



## Gumbo (4. Januar 2007)

Reicht dir nicht ein Forum?


----------



## oldputz1990 (4. Januar 2007)

@gumbo:

Da ich dort keine Antwort erhalten habe, habe ich es hier auch noch probiert!
(Es ist sehr dringend)

nein, die variable $id hat keinen wert, aber sie ist gesetzt (wenn ich per isset() überprüfe)...

und wegen dem "."...

Das weiß ich auch nicht.

Ich habe den Code im Forum erhalten..


----------



## Gumbo (4. Januar 2007)

Das modrewrite.de-Forum hat leider einen sehr starken „Nehmer“-Überschuss gegenüber den „Gebern“. Derzeit sind es gerade mal zwei oder drei aktive Mitglieder (mich eingeschlossen), die regelmäßig oder gelegentlich vorbeischauen.


----------

